# Can Someone At Tivo Fix Help For Tivo Desktop?



## Kenji (Jun 29, 2003)

If I click on Help->About Tivo Desktop from within Tivo Desktop, my browser is routed to some pages within the Tivo website that are non-existent. Not very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It should probably just route to http://customersupport.tivo.com/.


----------



## PVR User (Nov 8, 2006)

I've found the TiVo-to-Go manual that you can download answers most questions.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, TiVo recently changed their entire support site and all the old URLs broke. Really damn annoying. I still need to fix a bunch of links on my resources page.


----------

